
Ask HN: What should I know about FDM Group? - greyostrich
I was invited for an interview with this company. I&#x27;ve heard nothing really positive. Apparently you get signed into an indentured contract for 2 years, where you get paid less working than at a McDonalds in exchange for &quot;experience.&quot; I&#x27;m not sure what this &quot;experience&quot; entails. Is it app or tech support? Or will I get to actually do something worthwhile? I won&#x27;t have problems with location, since I live right by NYC (~1 hour commute by subway).<p>Can anyone share their story? Should I hit the &quot;emergency button&quot;, after being unemployed for 15 months as a CS grad?
======
kafkaesq
_I 'm not sure what this "experience" entails. Is it app or tech support? Or
will I get to actually do something worthwhile?_

Most likely not. It might end up being _negative experience_ in the sense that
it just grinds your gears, kills you enthusiasm for tech, and stains your
resume.

In which case you'd be better of working for Starbucks or Trader Joes, if the
pay is really that bad.

